# Spurs have shown interest in Antonio Daniels



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=93318DC2-ED4E-43A3-B168-17B76ADE41DD



> Antonio Daniels Confirms It; Spurs Showing Interest
> LAST UPDATE: 7/12/2005 8:03:47 PM
> Posted By: CyberBob
> 
> ...


Well, the numbers don't add up for signing Antonio Daniels. He would take all of the MLE, and that would mean Scola is out of the picture. It won't happen, but it's interesting the Spurs are showing interest in guys like Daniels and Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya wouldnt make much sense signing daniels but its nice the spurs are showing intrest in players. i would love it if would make a move though for sar but dont count on it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

15,000th post in this forum. :clap:


Anyway, Daniels and Abdur-Rahim are longshots. They are both very solid players, but I think they will go somewhere where their roles are bigger and the money is just as good.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> 15,000th post in this forum. :clap:
> 
> 
> Anyway, Daniels and Abdur-Rahim are longshots. They are both very solid players, but I think they will go somewhere where their roles are bigger and the money is just as good.


congrats to every one on the spurs board :clap: :cheers:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I really hope Daniels goes somewhere else. Don't get me wrong, I think he is a great player, but I want him to go showcase his whole skillset. I think he would be too limited in SA playing behind Parker and Ginobili.

Also we don't have enough money to sign him. Its really unlikely Seattle agrees on a S&T with us, nor is it likely that AD takes a pay cut to play with us.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

AD would be an excellent 6th man for any team in this league. However, the Spurs are probably better suited to having Barry, or a shooter off the bench. Manu has really improved in this area, but you get the sense that Barry with a year under his belt could be a better 3pt shooter in the upcoming season. And obviously Barry has the best shooting touch on the team.

AD is more valuable overall than Brent because he can create his own offense by getting to the FT line, and also is extremely efficient on offense because of his high Ast/To ratio (tops in the league nearly). 

But I guess I am still hoping that Brent can improve going into next season on his efficiency. Maybe he needed a year to get fully comfortable. Not saying Brent was bad, but you get the feeling he could be more efficient on offense with guys like Duncan, Manu, and Parker feeding it to him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Agreed Nikos. Barry should be alright though. I think the thing that effected him the most is that he went from having the ball in his hands almost every possession he was in the game for Seattle (because he was the PG) to rarely and briefly touching the ball in the Spurs' system. 

As for Daniels, he's notches better than Beno (obviously), but you're going to get better bang for your buck with Beno as the backup PG on a tiny contract. Beno didn't play well in the playoffs, but he still showed that he belongs in the league and he's a capable backup PG for this team. So I guess what I'm trying to say is that having Daniels would be an upgrade, but financially it's not going to work out or make sense.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> 15,000th post in this forum. :clap:


Congratulations. This board has come a long this past year. I remember when it was always empty. KoKo gets major credit for bringing this board up and keeping it going even when it was slow. Good job man.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I do not get the point of getting Daniels. He is going to end up like Barry anyways... Plus you already have 2 young pgs. PLUS chances of Scola showing up would slim to none...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Congratulations. This board has come a long this past year. I remember when it was always empty. KoKo gets major credit for bringing this board up and keeping it going even when it was slow. Good job man.


Thanks. I'm not going to take all of the credit, because many of put in a great effort to get this board going. They don't need to be mentioned, they know who they are.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

It would be nice to have him back in San Antonio, I love his game and attitude. 
That beeing said I expect AD to be a Blazer next year... but with the stuff going on in LA maybe he could land there, Cleveland is another possibility.

15 000th wow that is big, I remember when 10 000 posts seemed like a difficult target, good job guys !!! :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Apparently Antonio Daniels is headed to the Lakers. Chucky Atkins was traded to Washington, and since the Lakers have no other PG on the team, it only makes sense that Daniels is headed over there. 


Welcome back DaBobZ! Are you here to stay?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Apparently Antonio Daniels is headed to the Lakers. Chucky Atkins was traded to Washington, and since the Lakers have no other PG on the team, it only makes sense that Daniels is headed over there.
> 
> 
> Welcome back DaBobZ! Are you here to stay?


where did you here this or is this what you think


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> where did you here this or is this what you think


Basically, this is what I think. I admittedly jumped to conclusions when I saw that MRC said that Daniels has committed to another team (which doesn't appear to be true either), I thought this meant he was headed to the Lakers since the Lakers traded away their starting PG.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

What can the lakers give to seattle for him?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I would love it to happen but heres a story


the year is 1998

AD sees my sister at a bar

He asks her out






SHE SAYS NO

My Dad got mad at her lol.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> I would love it to happen but heres a story
> 
> 
> the year is 1998
> ...


why dont you post a pic of your sis lol jk did she no who he was


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Welcome back DaBobZ! Are you here to stay?


I'm just a casual poster....


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> why dont you post a pic of your sis lol jk did she no who he was



Yes she did.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> Yes she did.


Nice stuff TiMVP2 :biggrin:


----------

